# Need some advice



## josh83 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hello. 

About 3-4 months ago I switched my dog from Acana and Orijen to Canisource because with the Orijen and Acana she was having bad gas. But now That she's on Canisource I have a new problem in that it's causing her Stools to be soft which ends up causing her Anal Glands to clog up. 

I did some reading on dogfoodadvisor.com and found Fromm Four Star Nutritionals Grain-Free Beef Frittata got a very good review and went out and got some samples of it. I am just wondering what peoples thoughts on this food and aside from making my own dog food and adding summplements is there any food you could recommed that would be decent quality.


Thanks in advance

Josh


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

How long was she on the Acana?, usually it will take several months for the system to get used to a richer food.


----------



## josh83 (Oct 24, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> How long was she on the Acana?, usually it will take several months for the system to get used to a richer food.


she was on it for a year. The bad gas didn't start hppening until closer to the end of the year.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Well then I have no advise as I don't know of the other kibble, did you try switching up to other meat sources within the Acana line?


----------



## ajcstr (May 24, 2010)

josh83 said:


> Hello.
> 
> About 3-4 months ago I switched my dog from Acana and Orijen to Canisource because with the Orijen and Acana she was having bad gas. But now That she's on Canisource I have a new problem in that it's causing her Stools to be soft which ends up causing her Anal Glands to clog up.
> 
> ...


I have not tried the Beef Frittata, but I can say Fromm is a great company and our dog really liked the Salmon a-la-veg

She did well on Merrick Before Grain also


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm personally not a fan of the Beef Frittata. If you read the ingredients list, you'll see that the meat content is much lower than it seems.


----------

